# acupuncture update



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are so happy to hear that the acupuncture is helping Toby and taking away some of his pain/stiffness. Hope it continues to bring him relief.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

So glad he's doing better!

My husband is also a non-believer, but has to admit there was improvement after treatments


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am seriously thinking of dragging my husband along today so he can meet this vet, who is just wonderful, and watch her do the full neulogical/reflex workup, and see how she does the injections and so on.
But then he'll go into heart failure when they present the bill......


----------

